# Move "Military Police Branch" to milnet.ca Forums?



## garb811 (1 May 2007)

As a purple trade, I think we'd be better served by being in the milnet.ca forums vice being a sub-forum of the CSS forum on army.ca such as has happened with the C&E and CFMG forums.  I know "most" of us currently here are land orientated but the majority of our topics seem to have a general MP bent to them vice simply being of interest only to Army MP.  Additionally, as milnet.ca becomes more popular, it will be a more logical place to look for us rather than them having to drill down into the army.ca site.

Unless there is a huge outcry over the next day or two, I will approach Mr Bobbitt about having the move happen.


----------



## GAP (1 May 2007)

Obviously you are not the only section that one has to look hard for to find. Why not have a "Purple Trade" grouping....whereever, just so long as everybody can find it.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (1 May 2007)

You have a good point GAP, but where would you put this "Purple Trade" grouping.  
I would suggest that it would likely be on Milnet (since milnet is more general thereby being more inclusive to purple trades) and we're thusly back to MP 00161's point.  

As a navy MPO (albeit untrained as of yet) I agree with MP 00161 that this forum would be better suited on Milnet.


----------



## GAP (1 May 2007)

I know it's a lot of work, but sub-dropdown menus on the main drop down menus would ease the search for specific areas...there have been times when I have gone through every forum and still not been able to find the one I wanted.


----------

